# Huge mysterious explosion in north China



## Daniyel (Aug 12, 2015)

Explosion in Tianjin China

Reports of hundreds of injured, possibly in a toxic materials factory..Some report this is caused by a gas station explosion (earlier explosion on the beggining of the video) Number of deceased is unknown.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2015)

Gas explosion. Huge tanks.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2015)

Huge explosion, seems like hundreds are hurt, if not more.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

In China if you throw a rock hundreds are injured. The cities are unimaginably crowded.


----------



## sear (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmmm
A few weeks ago or so there was a mysterious explosion at a beach in the U.S., New York perhaps.
I don't know if they ever figured out what it was.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

sear said:


> Hmmm
> A few weeks ago or so there was a mysterious explosion at a beach in the U.S., New York perhaps.
> I don't know if they ever figured out what it was.


That was old buried electrical lines.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> In China if you throw a rock hundreds are injured. The cities are unimaginably crowded.




Have you spent a lot of time there?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 12, 2015)

Urban areas and specifically densely populated countries are always at a very high risk, India, China, Thailand are standing on a very high risk due to that, same for large metropolises like New York but the difference is the local wealth which affects the people per mile result in more people involved when these tragic incidents occur.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > In China if you throw a rock hundreds are injured. The cities are unimaginably crowded.
> ...


On tour with a theatre company in the 80s 
All I saw was cities can't comment on the country side 
Has it gotten better or worse in 30 years?


----------



## sear (Aug 12, 2015)

> "That was old buried electrical lines."


How does that cause an explosion?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

sear said:


> > "That was old buried electrical lines."
> 
> 
> How does that cause an explosion?


You have to be kidding.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 12, 2015)

sear said:


> Hmmm
> A few weeks ago or so there was a mysterious explosion at a beach in the U.S., New York perhaps.
> I don't know if they ever figured out what it was.


Rhode Island.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 12, 2015)

sear said:


> > "That was old buried electrical lines."
> 
> 
> How does that cause an explosion?


Case of mysterious Rhode Island beach blast solved - CBS News


> Scientists say the mysterious blast on a Rhode Island beach was very likely caused by the combustion of hydrogen gas built up because of a corroded copper cable under the sand.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 12, 2015)

aww china , good place for an exploision , probably wouldn't hurt to have lots more explosions !!   Same goes for air borne pollution , smog . China is a good place to park the smog seen in some satellite photos .    I wonder how long the massive Chinese dams are going to holdup ??


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> aww china , good place for an exploision , probably wouldn't hurt to have lots more explosions !!   Same goes for air borne pollution , smog . China is a good place to park the smog seen in some satellite photos .    I wonder how long the massive Chinese dams are going to holdup ??


There's a guy in China right now saying exactly the same thing about the US.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah , but no explosions in my neck of the USA woods Daws !!     In fact its pretty cool in my neck of the woods Daws .


----------



## sear (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks g5.
Yes, RI.
I've never know copper wire to do that before. I'm not an electrician. But I'm a technician, and have wired houses before.

PBS reports the Chinese explosion was the equivalent of 21 tons of TNT.
Other sources say it was toxic material.

Not good.

I saw video of it. The explosion made quite a shock-wave, but didn't break the glass in the window the video was shot through.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 12, 2015)

Explosion rocks Chinese city of Tianjin 13 die - CNN.com

13 killed. 260 injured.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> yeah , but no explosions in my neck of the USA woods Daws !!     In fact its pretty cool in my neck of the woods Daws .


Good luck.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks Daws !!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## pwjohn (Aug 12, 2015)

That was a doozy


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 12, 2015)

National Supercomputing Center of Tianjin " thought to be totally decimated in August 12 China cargo explosion."

http://nscc-tj.gov.cn/en/index.asp - Site dead


----------



## pwjohn (Aug 12, 2015)

China's growth rate, even at the current substantially reduced numbers they claim are unsustainable


----------



## sear (Aug 12, 2015)

CBS-TV 60 Minutes did a segment, an exposé China's politburo is churning their domestic economy by building cities.
I gather they've built a dozen of them or more.
And most Chinese can't afford to live there, so they're deserted, brand new ghost towns.

Seems to me that's gunna crash and burn eventually.

The Soviet politburo was a flop, and they drove it into the ditch. Game over.
China's politburo gets a lot of stuff right. Some Westerners have said China is doing capitalism better than the capitalists, beating us at our own game.


----------



## pwjohn (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd have to be convinced of that claim, but like a lot of other third world toilets, China had very little to start with so their infrastructure, where it exists, is probably a little newer than our own having only just been built.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> On tour with a theatre company in the 80s
> All I saw was cities can't comment on the country side
> Has it gotten better or worse in 30 years?


Does it truly occur to you that it actually might have gotten better?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

Cause as determined by investigators, was usage of this WMD:


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2015)

Kind of normal in China. Spring Festival a few years back a truck exploded on a bridge destroying the bridge. Buses explode because people are transporting explosives on public buses and things like this.

There aren't many checks in China at all. Mixing dangerous stuff together is probably normal. I doubt many people in China care too much. 

Chinadaily US Edition

This is the place to look if you want a good laugh. (Comments section by professors at universities are generally the funniest) 

Tianjin blasts

Here you can see what they govt is allowing to be said in China.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Urban areas and specifically densely populated countries are always at a very high risk, India, China, Thailand are standing on a very high risk due to that, same for large metropolises like New York but the difference is the local wealth which affects the people per mile result in more people involved when these tragic incidents occur.



China's not that bad. Considering how many people live in big flats, the number of problems appears to be relatively low. The CCP isn't just a corrupt dictatorship, they are actually trying to make things better for the people, and yes, it's still a second world country, but many people are getting rich and able to pay for better stuff, so then quality is increasing, slightly. 

A normal wage for a uni graduate in a normal job is about $400 a month. These people can afford stuff if they're not married. But then some people just get amazingly lucky in life, especially those in import/export, that's where the real money is. You have such a large market in the US and Europe and people are making millions easily.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 13, 2015)

sear said:


> Hmmm
> A few weeks ago or so there was a mysterious explosion at a beach in the U.S., New York perhaps.
> I don't know if they ever figured out what it was.



salty brine in RI

Mysterious explosion injures woman on Rhode Island beach US news The Guardian


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Urban areas and specifically densely populated countries are always at a very high risk, India, China, Thailand are standing on a very high risk due to that, same for large metropolises like New York but the difference is the local wealth which affects the people per mile result in more people involved when these tragic incidents occur.
> ...


In China specifically living more people in concentrated areas, one of the biggest problems in China is the booming population, everything that happens is usually in way bigger scales.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2015)

It seems about a dozen first responders are among the killed in this explosion.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> In China specifically living more people in concentrated areas, one of the biggest problems in China is the booming population, everything that happens is usually in way bigger scales.



Though crime is much lower, social problems are having attempts at being solved. China isn't going to end up like the US.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2015)

It seems at least a dozen first responders are among those killed in this explosion, and the death toll continues to rise.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 13, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > In China specifically living more people in concentrated areas, one of the biggest problems in China is the booming population, everything that happens is usually in way bigger scales.
> ...


I'm only referring to inevitable nature disasters or human mistakes, terror attacks may also count but criminal or social crises are less influenced by the booming population such as this case for instance.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 13, 2015)

MikeK said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > On tour with a theatre company in the 80s
> ...


Not the point. 
Thanks for playing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Well China's doing well with natural disasters and things. Train crashes, there was one in 2011, air crashes, it's one of the safest places to fly in the world, worst for taking off on time, but they make sure things are safe. Last flight I took from a Chinese airport I spent 3 hours stuck in the plane waiting to take off because someone was late, missed the scheduled take off slot and had to beg for a new one. 

China is doing okay for itself. The numbers in the cities are only a problem when it comes to pollution. The Chinese people are adept at dealing with loads of people. They get in each others way all the time and just ignore it. I don't know how, it irritates the hell out of me whenever people rush the subway door to get on before anyone's got off and I make it known. The Chinese don't care. They just assume all people are selfish and act accordingly.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2015)

Hospitals flooded with injured volunteers 1 chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

The Jews did it! It was an inside job! The CIA secretly painted thermite explosive paint on the walls! The video of the explosion is a fake! It was a controlled explosion!  The owner of the plant was recorded saying "go ahead, blow it up!"


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The Jews did it! It was an inside job! The CIA secretly painted thermite explosive paint on the walls! The video of the explosion is a fake! It was a controlled explosion!  The owner of the plant was recorded saying "go ahead, blow it up!"



LOL Roudy!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

skye said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews did it! It was an inside job! The CIA secretly painted thermite explosive paint on the walls! The video of the explosion is a fake! It was a controlled explosion!  The owner of the plant was recorded saying "go ahead, blow it up!"
> ...



I'm not kidding! Can't you see those videos are all fakes?!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 13, 2015)

No mystery to it. The bankers are furious that china devalued their currency a couple days back and ordered our military to drop a nuke.  Check out the video at the end of this article

Explosion in Tianjin China


----------



## MikeK (Aug 13, 2015)

daws101 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I thought you were talking about American cities.  My error, for which I apologize for the silly sarcasm.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

i wonder what the aftermath pics will look like.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> No mystery to it. The bankers are furious that china devalued their currency a couple days back and ordered our military to drop a nuke.  Check out the video at the end of this article
> 
> Explosion in Tianjin China



What the hell is a "dangerous goods wharehouse"?  Sounds like code for WMD manufacturing and storage depot. Anyhow, kudos to the joint CIA / Mossad operation on making it look like it was an "accident".


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 13, 2015)

More video...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2015)

MikeK said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Maybe you should learn to think before you speak?


----------



## Mineva (Aug 18, 2015)

23 laser guided missiles are exploded. The real numbers of dead is much more high than Chinese govt has said.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 18, 2015)

Mineva said:


> 23 laser guided missiles are exploded. The real numbers of dead is much more high than Chinese govt has said.



you get that from the propaganda site?


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > 23 laser guided missiles are exploded. The real numbers of dead is much more high than Chinese govt has said.
> ...



What is propaganda site? Or rather, what isn't?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

I still think this was an inside handjob joint operation of CIA and Moosad using thermite paint and controlled demolition.  

Did any Chinese Jews show up for work that day?  

There ya go!


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I still think this was an inside handjob joint operation of CIA and Moosad using thermite paint and controlled demolition.
> 
> Did any Chinese Jews show up for work that day?
> 
> There ya go!



could have just used lime and water


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this was an inside handjob joint operation of CIA and Moosad using thermite paint and controlled demolition.
> ...


Without rum, vodka, or tequila?  Besmellah!


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





lime, as in limestone powder.  with water it make a super hot combo to ignite almost anything


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Sorry, need to catch up with the latest in Mossad explosive technology.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 19, 2015)

There has been some criticism of the fire fighters who first arrived on scene. Apparently, pouring water on whatever chemicals were burning just made matters worse. Unfortunately, those fire fighters lost their lives. The government is also apparently not releasing all info about the incident (which is par for the course with the CCP).


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

As soon as the Chinese release what the nature of the chemicals were that exploded, then things will become clearer. The spy agencies already know, but for some reason nobody is talking.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> As soon as the Chinese release what the nature of the chemicals were that exploded,....




I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the Chinese release what the nature of the chemicals were that exploded,....
> ...



It was obviously a disguised WMD manufacturing plant.   Western spy agencies knew it by analyzing The chemicals that came out of the plumes of smoke.  But there is no need for them to let the Chinese know that they know.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






Source?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No source just a hunch. Am I allowed to have one? 

Have the Chinese announced what it was that caught fire? To me it's a red flag that neither the Chinese nor the West seem to be talking about it much.  I admit that I could be wrong.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




still in question


----------

